# كيفية التسجيل لأمتحان fe أو ال pe -لمن داخل المملكة



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاتة
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد،

الكثير يسأل عن ال  PE Exam-Click here-  وهي ببسيط العبارة - كونك ملم بما درستة من تخصصات في الكلية مع تطبيق الأكواد المتعلقة وغيرها- ولمن داخل المملكة يمكنة معرفة المزيد من هنا وكيفية التسجيل اضغط هنا

تابع أيضاً موضوع سؤال وجواب في الهندسة المدنية بجميع تخصصاتها - لتجهيز لإجتياز ال PE Exam أو للمراجعة العامة

الفائدة ستعود علينا جميعاً سواء قررنا دخول امتحان ال PE أو حتي مراجعة تخصصنا فينفعنا في حياتنا العملية.



ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يناير 2015)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> قبل ذلك طيب يا جماعة افيدونا لو تكرمتم هل الحصول على fe شرط التقدم لامتحان pe
> 
> هل سأل اي من الزملاء في الجهات التي تجري الامتحان ؟





محمد ابو مريم قال:


> دة ميزة خاصة للمملكة ولا يلزم حصولك علي FE لأن NCESS بترجع للهيئة السعودية في أحقيتك للأختبار والهيئة لا تشترط حصولك علي FE لو خبرتك أكبر من 5 سنوات
> واعتقد لان ذلك يكون صعب علي مهندسين خبرات 20 و30 و50 سنة يمتحنوا FE وهي تقريباً مواد أعدادي كلية واللي معظمها مش بتستخدمة
> وقد سجل من أعرفهم بالفعل PE لامتحان 19 ابرايل وتم قبول التسجيل من NCESS بعد رد الهيئة السعودية عليهم
> 
> ...



شكرا م [MENTION=238970]احمدالغرباوي[/MENTION]


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يناير 2015)

خطوات التسجيل وكل ما يتعلق بة من أيميل ارسلة الي م 
Amr Hassan, P.E.
جزاة الله خيرا - سأرجع لة أن كان يحب ذكر اسمة هنا أو لا - وافق-
وهو كالتالي 

Below are the steps that from my point of view you have to follow to achieve the PE EXAM, I wish it will be helpful for you.


For the FE-Exam :


1) Go to http://ncees.org/exams/ and on the right side select the location at which you want to set for the exam.

2) Based on the selected location you will find the contacts details for the exam board.

3) You have to contact the exam board in order to know the requires documents to apply for the FE exam as the required documents are different from board to another and from an examinee to another.

4) Go to

NCEES: FE exam
NCEES: FE exam
ncees.org
and read carefully all the data, also click every item on the left side and read it carefully (i.e. Test center locations, Exam-day experience, FE Reference Handbook, NCEES Examinee Guide, Exam prep material and Scoring).

5) Download the PDF file for the FE-Civil Exam specification from this link http://fmjfn28v7he3vmrnjjqunw53.wpe...ds/2013/10/FE-Civil-CBT-specs_with-ranges.pdf , this PDF file summarizes the topics that you have to study for the exam.

6) For the morning Session, the most common book you can study and it can prepare you for the FE Exam is on this link


FE Civil Review Manual (FECERM)
FE Civil Review Manual (FECERM)
ppi2pass.com
.

7) Other supporting box you can find it on this link if you need extra problems solving practice

FE Civil - PPI Website
ppi2pass.com


8) Be noted that the FE-Exam are two sessions one at the morning and one at afternoon; you are allowed you to choose the afternoon exam to be civil or general as the morning exam, in case you choose general the previous book on step no. 6 is enough, if you choose civil, you have to find some references for the deep civil problems as it’s not covered totally in that book, maybe the system has been changed, you have to check.

9) Also note that the FE-Exam is closed book exam, only they will give you a Pencil and the FE-Reference in the exam to use, you have to take your own calculator with you, see allowed calculators here http://ncees.org/exams/calculator-policy/ , they provide you a copy of the reference that you will use at the exam so you have to practice using it will (i.e. you have to practice how to find the constants vales and formulas), print it at home and practice using it, download it from this link http://ncees.org/exams/study-materials/download-fe-supplied-reference-handbook/ .


For the PE-Exam :



1) Go to http://ncees.org/exams/ and on the right side select the location at which you want to set for the exam.

2) Based on the selected location you will find the contacts details for the exam board.

3) You have to contact the exam board in order to know the requires documents to apply for the PE exam as the required documents are different from board to another and from an examinee to another.

4) Go to

NCEES: PE exam
NCEES: PE exam
ncees.org
and read carefully all the data, also click every item on the left side and read it carefully (i.e. Exam-day experience, Exam schedule, Scoring).

5) From the previous page select the PE discipline you wish to apply for (i.e. Civil: Construction, Civil: Geotechnical, Civil: Structural, Civil: Transportation, Civil: Water Resources and Environmental) and click it and download the PDF file for the Exam specification, this PDF file summarizes the topics that you have to study for the exam.

6) For the Morning Session, the most common book you can study and it can prepare you for the PE Exam is on this link

Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM14P)
Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM14P)
ppi2pass.com


7) Other supporting box you can find it on this link if you need extra problems solving practice

Civil PE Exam Preparation and Review Materials from PPI
Civil PE Exam Preparation and Review Materials from PPI
ppi2pass.com
.

8) Be noted that the PE-Exam are two sessions one at the morning and one at afternoon; your afternoon session will be as per the discipline you choose on step no. 5, there are two common books for the afternoon session their names are (Six-Minute Solutions for Civil PE Exam ***** Problems (SXC**) and ***** Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam (CE**P) the ** depends on the discipline you choose on step no. 5 (i.e. construction, Geotechnical, Structural, Transportation or Water Resources and Environmental), maybe the system has been changed, you have to check.

9) Also note that the PE-Exam is Open book exam, at the end of the PDF file you will download from step no. 5 you can find all the references and codes you can take with you to the exam and will need it already specially they make some questions from the codes clauses; alse note that you can take with you any books or notes you want but it should be stabled not separate papers; they will give you a Pencil only, the FE-Reference is also useful you can print it and take it with you in the exam to use use the same way as in the FE steps to download it; you have to take your own calculator with you, see allowed calculators h

NCEES: Exams
NCEES: Exams
ncees.org

NCEES: 
Calculator policy
NCEES: Calculator policy
ncees.org

ere


NCEES: Calculator policy
NCEES: Calculator policy
ncees.org



NCEES: Exams
NCEES: Exams
ncees.org

http://ncees.org/exams/calculator-policy/ .



Finally I wish I could help.


Thanks



Best Regards,

Amr


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 يناير 2015)

تم تثبيت الموضوع للتكامل مع موضوع (سؤال وجواب في الهندسة المدنية بجميع تخصصاتها - لتجهيز لإجتياز ال PE Exam أو للمراجعة العامة) ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t460253.html
تحياتي


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (21 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يناير 2015)

من رفع [MENTION=180115]مهندس سمير[/MENTION]
كتاب FE review manual


----------



## empyrium4 (25 يناير 2015)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يناير 2015)

PE exam specifications and design standards
امتحان ال PE يتكون من جزئين
** امتحان صباحي AM Exam والأسئلة بتشمل معظم مواضيع الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.
** امتحان مسائي PM Exam في نفس اليوم والأسئلة بتشمل كل ما يتعلق ب التخصص الذي أخترتة داخل الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.

مثال علي توزيع عدد الأسئلة علي المواضيع بالنسبة ل Civil: Structural-pdf

مثال علي توزيع عدد الأسئلة علي المواضيع بالنسبة ل Civil: Construction-pdf

مثال علي توزيع عدد الأسئلة علي المواضيع بالنسبة ل Civil: Geotechnical-pdf

مثال علي توزيع عدد الأسئلة علي المواضيع بالنسبة ل Civil: Transportation-pdf

مثال علي توزيع عدد الأسئلة علي المواضيع بالنسبة ل Civil: Water Resources and Environmental-pdf


----------



## Majdimurjan (3 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على الكتب لامتحان CIVIL PE-Structural
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## united 99 (9 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم

هل يستوجب ان تكون متحصل على fe للحصول على pe


----------



## حائل نت (12 فبراير 2015)

هل يوجد مقررات محددة تدرس قبل الدخول في الامتحان وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 فبراير 2015)

حائل نت قال:


> هل يوجد مقررات محددة تدرس قبل الدخول في الامتحان وجزاكم الله خير


هنا المواضيع


محمد ابو مريم قال:


> PE exam specifications and design standards
> امتحان ال PE يتكون من جزئين
> ** امتحان صباحي AM Exam والأسئلة بتشمل معظم مواضيع الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.
> ** امتحان مسائي PM Exam في نفس اليوم والأسئلة بتشمل كل ما يتعلق ب التخصص الذي أخترتة داخل الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 فبراير 2015)

امتحان PE بيكون open book ويتكون من جزئين
1- امتحان صباحي CIVIL AM Exam واحد لجميع التخصصات المدنية
وأفضل كتاب ممكن تراجع منة او تشترية وتأخذة معك لانك لن تستطيع حفظ جميع المعادلات والجداول وغيرها في الأمتحان هو كتاب Michael R. Lindeburg, PE وهو 1584صفحة
Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM14P), 14th Edition

http://ppi2pass.com/civil-engineering-reference-manual-for-the-pe-exam-cerm14p.html







ومعظم كتب Michael R. Lindeburg, موجودة علي الموقع الروسي للكتب
http://www.libgen.in/search.php?req...n&open=0&view=detailed&phrase=1&column=author

2- الامتحان المسائي PM Exam وهو يختلف حسب التخصص المختار
وممكن تعرف الكتب المناسبة من http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exam/civil-pe-exam حسب تخصصك اللي اخترتة



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> PE exam specifications and design standards
> امتحان ال PE يتكون من جزئين
> ** امتحان صباحي AM Exam والأسئلة بتشمل معظم مواضيع الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.
> ** امتحان مسائي PM Exam في نفس اليوم والأسئلة بتشمل كل ما يتعلق ب التخصص الذي أخترتة داخل الهندسة المدنية. ودة بيكون 40 سؤال ف 4 ساعات.
> ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 فبراير 2015)

من مشاركة مهندسة [MENTION=178429]رمزة الزبير[/MENTION] في موضوع Structural Practice Exam



رمزة الزبير قال:


> Structural Practice Exam
> http://uploaded.net/file/xvc2b9a1/53lsn.PE.Civil.Engineering.Structural.Practice.Exam.pdf
> http://www.uploadable.ch/file/76hphSqaXreu/53lsn.PE.Civil.Engineering.Str
> uctural.Practice.Exam.pdf​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 فبراير 2015)

http://ppi2pass.com/faqs?Civil-PE-Exam


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 فبراير 2015)

Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM14P), 14th Edition


http://www.libgen.in/get.php?md5=66f27c5c05074dcdf1e2b1ac11d14c6f


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 فبراير 2015)

Structural Depth Reference Manual for the Civil PE Exam by Alan Williams -3rd ed


http://www.libgen.in/get.php?md5=c4672d4a83d77d66ab03a408d68d1287


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 فبراير 2015)

http://libgen.in/book/index.php?md5=f2d931f467ce0c4d507835d0866bc57c&open=0
http://libgen.in/get.php?md5=f2d931f467ce0c4d507835d0866bc57c


----------



## Alkanan (7 مارس 2015)

م/محمد أبو مريم - جزاكم الله خيرا على الكتب ووفقكم دائما


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أيمن العزيبي (11 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أيمن العزيبي (11 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...........شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (21 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا م/محمد أبو مريم


----------



## جمل احممد (21 مارس 2015)

هل يستوجب ان تكون متحصل على fe للحصول على pe


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 مارس 2015)

جمل احممد قال:


> هل يستوجب ان تكون متحصل على fe للحصول على pe



بالسعودية لا لفترة محدودة
أنظر مشاركة #2


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 أبريل 2015)

@*محمد ابو مريم*

سؤال الذي أعرفه أن أمتحان FE أصبح متخصص بمعني يمكن دخول أمتحان FE-CIVIL هل هذا صحيح ؟
راجع الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t416461.html

لذا أرجو مراجعه صديقك عمرو للتأكد من هذا الموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 أبريل 2015)

[MENTION=859646]ayelamayem77[/MENTION]
من موقع NCEES
اختيارات الإمتحان ل FE
http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/

وتفاصيل المواضيع الممتحن فيها كلها هندسة مدنية بالفعل ل FE CIVIL
Fundamentals of Engineering (FE)
CIVIL CBT Exam Specifications


----------



## egyengine (29 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 مايو 2015)

هل شهاده ال fe لها مده محدده ثم تسقط بعد ذلك؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 مايو 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> هل شهاده ال fe لها مده محدده ثم تسقط بعد ذلك؟


Does my engineer intern (engineer-in-training) certification expire?
No. Engineer intern certification simply signifies that you have passed the nationalFundamentals of Engineering (FE) examination, and is valid indefinitely.​


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 مايو 2015)

موقع مراجعة PE فيديو و pdf من Texas A&M University
PE MP4 Video Review Downloads
http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/downloads/MP4/index_PE.htm

وللمزيد
http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/

موقع جيد يوضح المواقع المجانية لتعليم وأهم الكتب وميزة كلاً منها بالإضافة لبعض الفيديوهات التعليمية
https://www.civilengineeringacademy.com/resources/

TOP 5 FREE INTERNET RESOURCES for review pe

http://www.civilpeprep.blogspot.com/
http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/tapedreviews/
http://www.learncivilengineering.com/
http://www.reviewcivilpe.com/
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/civil-and-environmental-engineering/


----------



## smoke7585 (8 يونيو 2015)

جميل الموضوع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 يوليو 2015)

من مشاركات مهندسنا [MENTION=239099]رزق حجاوي[/MENTION]



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذا المرجع
> *Structural Engineering Reference Manual, Eighth Edition by Alan Williams PhD SE FICE C Eng
> English | 2015 | ISBN: 1591264960 | 512 pages | PDF*
> ...






رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم هذا الكتاب
> *Steel Design for the Civil PE and Structural SE Exams, Second Edition by Frederick S. Roland PE SECB RA CFEI CFII
> English | 2014 | ISBN: 1591264839 | 408 pages | PDF |
> ...





رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك هذا الكتاب
> *Concrete Design for the Civil PE and Structural SE Exams, Second Edition by C. Dale Buckner PhD PE
> English | 2014 | ISBN: 1591264731 | 182 pages | PDF |
> ...


----------



## hitman1988 (17 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم,,جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع المهم و المفيد,,انا داخل امتحان ال FE هذا العام ان شاء الله و اود لينكات لهذين الكتابين,,حيث انني بحثت عنهم ولم اجدهم:
FE Civil Review Manual
http://ppi2pass.com/fe-civil-review-manual-fecerm-print.html
FE Civil Practice Problems
http://ppi2pass.com/fe-civil-practice-problems.html


----------



## lordamoor (26 يوليو 2015)

صراحة موضوع رائع و مجهود اكثر من ممتاز فقد بحثت كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع 
فشكرا لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع المفيد 
و لكن اسمحوا لي اخواتي الكرام بسؤال 
انا مهندس مدني عندي 7 سنوات خبره و مصري الجنسية خريج جامعة الاسكندرية
فهل لو سافرت الى السعودية في السنة القادمة و التحقت بالهيئة السعودية للمهندسين 
فهل يحق اللي التقدم لامتحان ال pe مباشره حيث ان هذا الموضوع في مصر معقد جدا 
يلزمه معادلة للشهاده ثم اجتياز ال fe ثم بعد ذلك اجتياز ال pe فارجو منكم الافاده في هذا الموضوع للاهمية 
و لكم مني وافر الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 يوليو 2015)

lordamoor قال:


> صراحة موضوع رائع و مجهود اكثر من ممتاز فقد بحثت كثيرا عن هذا الموضوع
> فشكرا لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع المفيد
> و لكن اسمحوا لي اخواتي الكرام بسؤال
> انا مهندس مدني عندي 7 سنوات خبره و مصري الجنسية خريج جامعة الاسكندرية
> ...



نعم يمكنك ذلك حيث لا تطلب المملكه الدخول في أمتحان fe اولا أو معادله شهاده التخرج 
يكفي أربع سنوات خبره فقط


----------



## lordamoor (27 يوليو 2015)

اخي *ayelamayem77*
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## lordamoor (27 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال هام يا جماعه يوجد كتب ممتازه موجوده في هذا الموضوع 
فهل يمكن طباعتها و دخول الامتحان بيها ام يجب شراء النسخة الاصليه حتى يسمح لي بالدخول بها 
و كذلك بالنسبه للاكواد الامريكية المختلفه هل يجب الحصول على النسخة الاصليه ام يمكن تنزيلها من الانترنت 
و طباعتها و الدخول بها الى غرفة الامتحان
وهل يمكن ان اسجل ملاحظاتي الهامه في كشكول خارجي و احضاره الى غرفة الامتحان
و لكم مني وافر الشكر


----------



## عاشق الليث (29 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم
أخواني عندي بالنسبة للقوانين والمعادلات 
هل يوجد مانويل توجد فيه هذه القوانين في الاختبار


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (31 يوليو 2015)

lordamoor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سؤال هام يا جماعه يوجد كتب ممتازه موجوده في هذا الموضوع
> فهل يمكن طباعتها و دخول الامتحان بيها ام يجب شراء النسخة الاصليه حتى يسمح لي بالدخول بها
> و كذلك بالنسبه للاكواد الامريكية المختلفه هل يجب الحصول على النسخة الاصليه ام يمكن تنزيلها من الانترنت
> ...



لا يلزم النسخ الاصلية للاكواد والكتب ويمكن عمل ملخصات ومذكرات وأي كتاب او ملزمة يمكن اخذها
اهم حاجة يتم تجميع الكتاب وليس ورق مفرد أي تدبيسة أو تغليفة علي هيئة ملزمة أو كتاب لانة غير مسموح بالورق الغير مجمع علي هيئة ملزمة او كتاب


----------



## lordamoor (4 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا لردك اخي *محمد ابو مريم*


----------



## lordamoor (4 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
يا ترى هل يحق للمهندسين الذين يعملون في قطر و الامارات التسجيل في نقابة المهندسين السعوديين و السفر الى السعودية فترة الامتحان ؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 سبتمبر 2015)

lordamoor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا ترى هل يحق للمهندسين الذين يعملون في قطر و الامارات التسجيل في نقابة المهندسين السعوديين و السفر الى السعودية فترة الامتحان ؟؟



أن كنت مسجل مسبقا في الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين - اي كنت من قبل بالسعودية- ستجد أنك يمكنك الدخول لحسابك علي الهيئة ومتابعة طلبك
وأثناء الامتحان المطلوب أثبات الشخصية وجواز السفر مسموح بة

وفي ابرايل الماضي كان هناك مهندس مصري من الامارات , أعتقد للأسباب المذكورة أعلاة


----------



## lordamoor (5 سبتمبر 2015)

اخي الفاضل لقد كنت اعمل في مكتب استشاري بالسعودية و قد تركته من سنه تقريبا و لازلت عضو في نقابة المهندسين السعوديين لكنها ستنتهي قريبا فهل يمكن ان اجدد عضويتي في النقابه من خارج السعودية و حجز امتحان السنه القادمه و انا اقيم خارج السعودية و انا اذهب الى السعودية في موعد الامتحان ؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (5 سبتمبر 2015)

lordamoor قال:


> اخي الفاضل لقد كنت اعمل في مكتب استشاري بالسعودية و قد تركته من سنه تقريبا و لازلت عضو في نقابة المهندسين السعوديين لكنها ستنتهي قريبا فهل يمكن ان اجدد عضويتي في النقابه من خارج السعودية و حجز امتحان السنه القادمه و انا اقيم خارج السعودية و انا اذهب الى السعودية في موعد الامتحان ؟؟


اعتقد نعم

ولكن قبل التجديد يُمكنك الدخول علي حسابك بالهيئة واختيار تسجيل في امتحان pe واتبع الخطوات المذكورة علي موقع الهيئة

ولكن لا تسجل في امتحان اكتوبر لان الامتحان يحتاج من 6-3 شهور علي الاقل ويعتمد علي الوقت الممكن أقتطاعة من حياتك لتؤهل نفسك لخوض الامتحان وأقل وقت هو 300 ساعة تجهيز مركزة بحد ادني 10 ساعات اسبوعياً كما نصح بذلك احد أفضل المحاضرين لتجهيز للأمتحان


----------



## lordamoor (11 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا لمساعدتك يا اخي المهندس محمد ابو مريم و جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك و على مساعدتك لي و لكل الزملاء و اعذرني على الاثقال عليك بالاسئله و لكن عندي سؤال اخر عن خطوات التسجيل فاذا اردت ان احجز لامتحان اكتوبر 2016 فهل هذا ممكن في الوقت الحالي و ما هي الخطوات بالتفصيل
و المبالغ النقدية التي سادفعها


----------



## Waleedooo765 (27 سبتمبر 2015)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع*

فى الحقيقة الموضوع أكثر من رائع و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنه و أسأل الله لكم مزيد من التوفيق و الرقي و التقدم


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (29 سبتمبر 2015)

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/n...ement-on-the-future-of-engineering-licensure/

نقابة المهندسين المصريين سيتم فيها امتحان FE بالاضافة للجامعة الامريكية

Expanding international use of exams
Among other actions taken at the annual meeting, delegates voted to authorize the negotiation of a contract with the Egyptian Engineering Syndicate to offer the Fundamentals of Engineering exam in Egypt to graduates of the country’s engineering programs, regardless of whether they are accredited by the ABET Engineering Accreditation Commission.

The Egyptian Engineering Syndicate will use the FE exam to assist with assessing the quality of the engineering education in Egypt. It also plans to require the candidates to pass the exam to practice engineering in the country. Additionally, successful candidates could use it as a step toward engineering licensure with a U.S. state or territory.

The computer-based exam will be offered in Egypt at approved Pearson VUE test centers. As at U.S.-based testing sites, examinees will be required to adhere to strict security measures to protect the integrity of NCEES licensing exams.

NCEES currently offers the FE exam in Egypt to students and graduates of the American University in Cairo. The agreement with the Egyptian Engineering Syndicate, which individuals are required to be a member of to practice engineering in Egypt, could potentially bring as many as 25,000 more FE examinees each year. The exam is currently administered to approximately 45,000 examinees each year in the United States.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/n...ement-on-the-future-of-engineering-licensure/
> 
> نقابة المهندسين المصريين سيتم فيها امتحان fe بالاضافة للجامعة الامريكية
> 
> ...


أهم ما جاء في الخبر
أن مصر تدرس عدم ممارسه مهنه الهندسه بدون النجاح في إمتحان fe
بالاضافه لعدم الحاجه الي الكورسات المكلفه في الجامعه الامريكيه للتأهيل لدخول fe


----------



## moh7275 (29 سبتمبر 2015)

معلش انا فتحت اللينكات بس مش فاهم الارقام ال على اليمين ديه ايه وطريقة الاجابة تكون ازاى ممكن توضيح اكتر 
وجزاكم الله خير,,,,,,


----------



## lordamoor (4 أكتوبر 2015)

يا اخوه لو في حد امتحن ال pe structural depth exam عندي سؤال في غاية الاهمية هل يجب احضار و دراسة كل هذا الكم من الاكواد ؟؟
انا شايف ان كتاب structural depth reference manual كافي و به كل المعادلات و الجداول المطلوبه من كل هذه الاكواد فهل في حد دخل الامتحان و لقى ان كلامي ده صحيح ؟؟
ارجو المساعده في موضوع الاكواد ده


----------



## lordamoor (27 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة انا تواصلت مع النقابة السعودية و اخبروني ان يجب ان تحصل على ال fe او تكون عضوية مهندس محترف تابع للنقابة السعودية للمهندسين 
بس الغريب ان في موقع النقابه نفسه ذاكرين انك يجب ان تحصل على شهادة ال pe لتكون مهندس محترف في النقابق السعودية ؟؟؟
انا فعلا مش فاهم من ممكن اساله بداخل النقابة و يكون فاهم الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟ يا ريت لو اي حد عنده معلومه في الموضوع يطلعنا عليها


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 أكتوبر 2015)

lordamoor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يا جماعة انا تواصلت مع النقابة السعودية و اخبروني ان يجب ان تحصل على ال fe او تكون عضوية مهندس محترف تابع للنقابة السعودية للمهندسين
> بس الغريب ان في موقع النقابه نفسه ذاكرين انك يجب ان تحصل على شهادة ال pe لتكون مهندس محترف في النقابق السعودية ؟؟؟
> انا فعلا مش فاهم من ممكن اساله بداخل النقابة و يكون فاهم الكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟ يا ريت لو اي حد عنده معلومه في الموضوع يطلعنا عليها


ما هي سنوات خبرتك
الشروط من موقع النقابه:
اختبار محترفي الهندسة PE​يعتبر اجتياز هذا الاختبار هو أحد متطلبات الحصول على درجة مهندس محترف حسب متطلبات الهيئة.
يوم الاختبار: الأحد 26 أكتوبر 2014م 
التخصصات الهندسية: 
- الهندسة الزراعية - الهندسة المعمارية - الهندسة الكيميائية
- الهندسة المدنية: تشييد، الجيوتقنية، النقل، الموارد المائية والبيئية، الإنشائية
- هندسة نظم التحكم - الهندسة الكهربائية والحاسبات: هندسة الحاسب الآلي، الكهرباء والإلكترونيات، القوى
- الهندسة البيئية - هندسة الحماية من الحريق - الهندسة الصناعية
- الهندسة الميكانيكية: التكييف والتبريد، الأنظمة الميكانيكية والمواد، الحرارية وأنظمة السوائل
- هندسة المعادن والمواد - هندسة التعدين ومعالجة المواد - هندسة العمارة البحرية 
- الهندسة النووية - هندسة البترول - هندسة الإنشاءات - هندسة البرمجيات 
مدة الاختبار:8 ساعات مقسمة على فترتين: صباحية وبعد الظهر.
شروط التسجيل في الاختبار:
1. الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة (4 سنوات بعد الثانوية) في أحد التخصصات الهندسية.
2. خبرة عملية لا تقل عن خمس سنوات. 
3. أن يكون المتقدم عضواً مسجلاً بالهيئة.
4. التسجيل الكترونياً في الموقع عن طريق الدخول للملف الشخصي للمهندس والتسجيل في الاختبار.
5. يبدأ التسجيل من الآن وحتى تاريخ 25 أغسطس 2014م.
6. تسديد رسوم الاختبار ومقدارها (2500) ريال.
7. بعد إتمام التسجيل في الهيئة، الرجاء الدخول لموقع www.ncees.org وإتمام التسجيل للاختبار وحجز مقعد في الاختبار.مكان الاختبار: فندق الظهران الدولي - الظهران 
للاستفسار الرجاء زيارة موقع الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين (www.saudieng.sa)

​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 أكتوبر 2015)

اليك شروط الهيئه و لا تسأل أحد

الرابط:
http://www.saudieng.sa/Arabic/EngineerCorner/Pages/NCEES.aspx


----------



## lordamoor (29 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ayelamayem77 انا فعلا ذاكرت و خلصت كتاب ال pe civil reference manual و صدمت لما خليت صديق ليه يسال لكن للاسف في النقابه مايعرفوش حاجه عن الامتحان لان كل مره بيقولو كلام مختلف و كمان في اول مره لم يكونو يعرفون عنه اي شئ
فانا ان شاء الله حدفع حجز الامتحان و ربنا يسهل و مايحصلش اي شئ يعطلني و اخسر فلوسي و وقتي


----------



## fahd82 (7 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (22 ديسمبر 2015)

هل اعيد شرط اداء امتحان fe قبل التقدم لامتحان pe حسب الجزء المرفق من صفحة الجمعية السعودية للمهندسين؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 ديسمبر 2015)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> هل اعيد شرط اداء امتحان fe قبل التقدم لامتحان pe حسب الجزء المرفق من صفحة الجمعية السعودية للمهندسين؟
> مشاهدة المرفق 111165


للأسف هذا صحيح


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 ديسمبر 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> للأسف هذا صحيح


قمت بالتواصل مع الهيئه عن طريق الهاتف قسم الاختبارات و قالوا لي هذا الشرط وضع من قبل ncees و ليس من عندهم
فلابد من أجتياز أختبار fe أولا


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (25 ديسمبر 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> قمت بالتواصل مع الهيئه عن طريق الهاتف قسم الاختبارات و قالوا لي هذا الشرط وضع من قبل ncees و ليس من عندهم
> فلابد من أجتياز أختبار fe أولا



جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام - المشكلة ان fe يحتاج استعداد ربما اكثر من pe


----------



## ayelamayem77 (25 ديسمبر 2015)

احمدالغرباوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام - المشكلة ان fe يحتاج استعداد ربما اكثر من pe



الحمدلله 
المشكله أن مجهود التحضير للpe ذهب بلا فائده للوقت الحاضر


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (26 ديسمبر 2015)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الحمدلله
> المشكله أن مجهود التحضير للpe ذهب بلا فائده للوقت الحاضر



الحمد لله و لا نعلم اين خبأ الله الخير لنا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (26 ديسمبر 2015)

نبدأ الfe
لا تراجع و لا إستسلام


----------



## lordamoor (28 ديسمبر 2015)

اخوتي لا تياسو و احب انا ابشركم اني تقريبا كنت قربت اخلص دراسة ال pe 
و لكن عرفت هذه المعلومه و نظرت في منهج ال fe و لكن وجدت نسبة 60 % منه موجود سلفا في ال pe
لذا يجب الاستمرار حتى النهاية


----------



## ayelamayem77 (28 ديسمبر 2015)

الشروط الحديثه لهيئه المهندسين بالمملكه
راجع الرابط:
http://apps.saudieng.sa/reg/AExams.aspx


----------



## eng.abu3li (29 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
ما هي أخبار التحضير و المذاكرة ؟؟
هل من أحد يسير وفق برنامج محدد ؟
إن شاء الله كلنا نكون على طريق النجاح


----------



## lordamoor (18 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
سؤال هام يا جماعه بعد النظام الجديد هل يمكن انا اسافر من الامارات لامتحان fe في السعودية مع العلم ان عضو في النقابه السعودية للمهندسين ولكن لا اعمل بالسعوديه حاليا ؟؟


----------



## وائل بدوي (5 مارس 2016)

لو سمحتوا، هل يجب للتسجيل لإمتحان fe بالسعودية أن تتم معادلة الشهادة الجامعية كما هو الحال بمصر أم أنه لا يجب ذلك؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (5 مارس 2016)

وائل بدوي قال:


> لو سمحتوا، هل يجب للتسجيل لإمتحان fe بالسعودية أن تتم معادلة الشهادة الجامعية كما هو الحال بمصر أم أنه لا يجب ذلك؟


لا يجب
ملحوظه هامه:
مصر الان النقابه تعمل الامتحان بدون معادله


----------



## وائل بدوي (5 مارس 2016)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لا يجب
> ملحوظه هامه:
> مصر الان النقابه تعمل الامتحان بدون معادله


شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع


----------



## khaled murgan (16 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الموصول لصاحبه


----------



## rainy71 (18 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الأعزاء ممكن إعادة رفع جميع الكتب المتعلقة بامتحان الpe و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.


----------



## civilahmad (17 أغسطس 2017)

اللينكات الموجودة للكتب والمراجع منتهيه الصلاحيه هل يوجد بوست اخر حديث يحتوي على روابط حديثه

مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## chei5saad (28 يناير 2019)

سؤال لمن هم داخل المملكة : تقدمت ب طلب لامتحان ال fe و من ثم في نفس النهار عدلت عنه و الغيته عن طريق ملفي الشخصي على النت ... الا ان الفاتورة لم تلغى .. كيف الغي الفاتورة الان ؟


----------

